# Lexi laid 32 eggs today (with pics)



## Bentley83 (Mar 31, 2009)

April Fools Gotch ya but im sure she will lay soon.

Chris


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

DANG! you tricked me, and its not even april 1st here yet.


----------



## colchester daz (Apr 1, 2009)

pmsl, i was looking forward to pics as well


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 1, 2009)

d'oh! :doh


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good one!


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 1, 2009)

:evil:


----------



## Bentley83 (Apr 1, 2009)

:cheers to my Aprils Fools joke lol


Chris


----------

